# Suche gute Lan Spiele?



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (13. April 2009)

Hi ich suche gute Spiele die man auf einer LAN Party spielen kann.Das kann von Worms und Blobby Volley über CS und UT bis hinzu Warcraft 3 und C&C gehen. 
Spontan würden mir jetzt diese Spiele einfallen, vllt noch Battlefield, aber kann man das auch im Lan spielen?? Ach keine Ahnung 
Hoffe das ihr mir da ein paar nennen könnt und warum ihr diese gut findet

MfG PSG

PS: Können auch ältere Games sein wie Quake 3^^


----------



## Special_Flo (13. April 2009)

Guten Abend,
Also Games für neh Lan sind..
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2 
Warcraft 3
Diablo 2
CounterStrike 1.6
CounterStrike Source
Command and Conquer Generäle
Trackmania(wenn inet da)
C&C 3
Unreal Tournament 3,2004,2003

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

Meine Lieblingslangames:

Schlacht um Mittelerde II
Half life ² Deathmatch Coop-Maps
SWAT 4
Rainbow Six Vegas Teile
Soldiers Heroes of World War 2 <---- Eins der besten LAN-Games


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen, mein persönlicher LAN-Liebling: 

Quake 3 Arena

Läuft auch auf jedem PC und bisher hatte jeder seinen Spass damit...!

Die üblichen Spiele brauch ich ja nicht nochmal auflisten...


----------



## Maschine311 (13. April 2009)

Wir zocken regelmäßig mit 8 Mann CoD series CTF und haben total geile Abende. Absolutes Teamplay gefordert und den ganzen Abend nur doffe Sprüche! 

Trakmania ist auch voll genial!


----------



## endgegner (14. April 2009)

Thema gibt es schon.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/19889-spiele-fuer-lan-party.html


----------



## james07 (18. April 2009)

Age of Empire nicht vergessen Stundenlanges zocken und Massenschlachten am Ende im Team


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

vor allem nicht Team Fortress 2 daran hab ich sehr lange und Zähe stunden Verbracht mit meinen Kollegen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. April 2009)

endgegner schrieb:


> Thema gibt es schon.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/19889-spiele-fuer-lan-party.html





war wohl doch zu spät fürn P.S.G 
Grüße!

_edit : closed *pfeif* _


----------

